# Do you love bright and vivid colors (for home)?



## PamfromTx (Jul 28, 2022)

I love all of this.  My sister Lucy has a piece of furniture that looks alot like this buffet or whatever it is.  Wish her hubby would paint it for her.  She has 'prints' by Diego Rivera and Frida Kahlo that would be perfect for a room like this.


----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 28, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 28, 2022)




----------



## Alligatorob (Jul 28, 2022)

PamfromTx said:


> Do you love bright and vivid colors (for home)?


Absolutely!​


PamfromTx said:


> Diego Rivera and Frida Kahlo


Two of my favorite artists.


----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 28, 2022)

Alligatorob said:


> Absolutely!​
> Two of my favorite artists.


Two of my favorite artists as well.


----------



## Don M. (Jul 28, 2022)

Bright and vivid colors look nice....Until it comes time to sell.  Most people prefer light and neutral colors that can easily blend in with their furniture, etc.  Bright colors on the walls and ceilings can substantially reduce the value of a house.


----------



## Blessed (Jul 28, 2022)

Some are blessed with the talent to put things together htat most would not consider. Most are surprised when they see a home like this and love it.  I am sad to say I am not blessed with that talent but I do like to have colors in the house.  I take it easy, just chairs, wall art and linens for a nice pop of color.  I do have a couple of pieces of wood furniture that I am thinking of painting.  I have never done it but I have heard that you can take a piece of furniture to a place that paints cars and have it done there.


----------



## Gaer (Jul 28, 2022)

Love those antiques!  My home is little so I have to stay with a soft yellow-cream or white on all the walls.
I tried bright walls but everything is visible from one vantage point, so I don't have much choice.
I also have a lot of Western paintings, primitives, etc., so I'm again limited so it's pleasing to the eye.
Love your taste though!


----------



## WheatenLover (Jul 28, 2022)

Yes, I love having a lot of color in my home. Neutrals depress me. I also do not like muddy colors (I don't know what the real name for those are). I am super picky about the shades, though. I have to absolutely adore the colors.


----------



## dseag2 (Jul 28, 2022)

We tend to go with warmer colors in our house, but we can appreciate any esthetic if done well and your sister's definitely is done well!  We have some bright colors but they are mostly neutral.

BTW we went to see Immersive Frida Kahlo in Dallas and loved it.

https://www.immersive-frida.com/dallas/

When we lived in South Florida, we had friends from the Dominican Republic and their house was decorated in amazing colors and furniture.  We loved it.


----------



## Patricia (Jul 28, 2022)

The pictures are so good. Everything so vibrant. Very uplifting. From my experience, choosing a color depends on the house.


----------



## Teacher Terry (Jul 28, 2022)

I have a antique buffet very similar to the red one. The top is wood and I hired a artist to paint the rest of it. I like lighter colors on walls in the main living areas with color in furniture,  paintings, curtains, etc. I always have a drama wall in my bedroom that’s bright and the other walls cream.


----------



## Jules (Jul 29, 2022)

dseag2 said:


> but we can appreciate any esthetic if done well


This.


----------



## Wren (Jul 29, 2022)

Alligatorob said:


> Absolutely!​
> Two of my favorite artists.


Mine too ! Have you seen the film ‘Frida’ ?


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jul 29, 2022)

I *love* seeing bright colors but prefer earth tones with splashes of orange and rust for my personal spaces, not vibrant colors like the pictures above. They are nice but not my style. The master bedroom is peach and the rest of the house is painted in a linen white. The pops of color come from pictures, a mural, throw pillows, artificial plants and the rug (just took it to the dumpster) that will be replaced at some point. The exception is my bathroom which features cool colors...white and sea foam green.


----------



## Alligatorob (Jul 29, 2022)

Wren said:


> Have you seen the film ‘Frida’ ?


Yes, good movie.


----------



## Tish (Jul 29, 2022)

I am a bit more subdued, I like Earth tones.


----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 29, 2022)




----------



## Robert59 (Jul 29, 2022)

My aunt had a rental house with a painted black fireplace. Renter's painted the bricks black. She had a hard time selling the property.


----------



## horseless carriage (Jul 29, 2022)

Our home tones are quite subtle, my wife chooses what goes with what. She's careful to make sure that the decor compliments the furnishings and floor coverings and vice versa.

Left to me and our drapes would probably upstage the best Aloha shirts you could find:


These are actually my shirts, look closely and you will see the buttons.


----------



## Remy (Aug 1, 2022)

The acid green cabinet in the first pic is a little much for me. I'd like it in a different green. I like color. I have no talent for it and I just have clutter.

@horseless carriage I have some of that fabric on the right with the ladies in (I think they're called) sombreros.


----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 7, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 7, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 7, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 7, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 7, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 7, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 7, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 7, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 7, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 7, 2022)




----------



## katlupe (Aug 7, 2022)

I love bright multi colors. Color has always been important to me and living alone has given me the freedom to do what I please. I have a very small apartment with white walls, high ceilings in some areas and huge windows. So I have been able to use color to express myself.


----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 7, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 7, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 7, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 7, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 7, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 7, 2022)




----------



## Blessed (Aug 7, 2022)

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 233439


Orange is my favorite color!


----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 7, 2022)

katlupe said:


> I love bright multi colors. Color has always been important to me and living alone has given me the freedom to do what I please. I have a very small apartment with white walls, high ceilings in some areas and huge windows. So I have been able to use color to express myself.


I like bright colors too.


----------



## Remy (Aug 8, 2022)

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 233335


I like this one. The lighter background colors with the color pops.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Aug 8, 2022)

Blessed said:


> I have never done it but I have heard that you can take a piece of furniture to a place that paints cars and have it done there.


Surprisingly,my husband being an auto painter by trade,he never painted any furniture.Too busy painiting cars I guess.But when daughter #2 was born,sister in law gave us her son`s dresser that his dad had painted(he was also an auto painter) and that thing was gorgeous. Used it for the next two kids as well.In fact,I`m wondering why we ever got rid of it! Never had a single chip in it and the dresser itself was a solid piece of furniture.I`m guessing the color was why we replaced it-it was a very 70s green.


----------



## caroln (Aug 8, 2022)

My taste in colors in sort of all over the place.  Some I like for a whole room, some just for an accent wall.


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 8, 2022)

I prefer white  walls,    with bright colors in  the room


----------



## Jackie23 (Aug 8, 2022)

I tend to go with soft or muted colors, One bedroom/bath is green and one is coral the living area is a color called vanilla,  dinning, kitchen and washroom are all wallpaper that is a green flora...accent color in living and kitchen is red with gold colored bamboo shades throughout and dark floors.


----------



## Remy (Aug 8, 2022)

I don't like yellow but I'd take that cabinet with the oval center in another color any day!


----------



## MickaC (Aug 8, 2022)

I have a very strong dislike for white…..always have .
I very much like colour, but more earth tones in the darker shades.
I do like the colour combos posted, they are very alive.
Where I do like colour are, area rugs, pictures, bedding, pillows meaning toss cushions, accents, etc.
None of my walls in my house are white…..they are a medium cocoa colour, i find it very calming for myself.


----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 14, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 14, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 14, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 14, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 10, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 10, 2022)




----------



## caroln (Sep 10, 2022)

No, I'm not a fan of vivid primary colors.  I like color but more muted.  However, I like that hanging macramae (?) piece.  I have something very similar but it's done with shells.


----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 10, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 10, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 10, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 10, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 10, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 10, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 10, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 10, 2022)




----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 10, 2022)

My mother made one of our bathrooms all hot pink everything, towels, curtains, shower curtains and rugs.  I loved it.  I was going to do the same thing for my bathroom last year but couldn't find any hot pink on Amazon so I got regular pink instead.  My rugs are bugandy thought.  I like the way it looks even if I would have preferred hot pink everything.


----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 10, 2022)

Ruthanne said:


> My mother made one of our bathrooms all hot pink everything, towels, curtains, shower curtains and rugs.  I loved it.  I was going to do the same thing for my bathroom last year but couldn't find any hot pink on Amazon so I got regular pink instead.  My rugs are bugandy thought.  I like the way it looks even if I would have preferred hot pink everything.


I keep thinking that life is too short so you might as well enjoy it.  I like color.


----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 10, 2022)

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 238697


I want that painting.  lol


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 10, 2022)

PamfromTx said:


> I keep thinking that life is too short so you might as well enjoy it.  I like color.


So do I.  I'm a fan of many colors.


----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 10, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 10, 2022)




----------



## Gaer (Sep 10, 2022)

Pam, Your decor is bright and illuminating to match your cheerful personality and demeanor!


----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 10, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 10, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 12, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 12, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 12, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 12, 2022)




----------



## Colleen (Sep 12, 2022)

I think it depends on the culture where you live or what your ethnicity is. When we lived in south TX, we were close to MX and would go often for shopping or dinner (that's way before it became so unsafe to cross the border) and everything was in bright, cheerful colors. Did I like them? Yes. Did I want them in my own home? No.

To be honest, if I had to look at bright colors all day long, every day, I'd get such a headache from no sense of calmness or relaxation. They're beautiful and I appreciate them in the right setting but I couldn't live with them. I have a lot of Tula Pink fabric (if you don't know who she is, look her up...such talent with designing bright fabrics) for quilting, but I have to make small items with her fabrics because I'm more of a traditionalist when it comes to my home. I love earth tones because it feels more "cozy" and comfortable to us.


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 12, 2022)

It's probably the Italian in me,  but everything around me  is sharply modern,   and  in bright hues.


----------



## Remy (Sep 13, 2022)

@Bonnie that rug is making me a little dizzy but it's really pretty.


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 13, 2022)

bright colors make me stay in a good mood ...


----------



## Ronni (Sep 15, 2022)

Yes I do! 

I love my living room with its red couch and chartreuse cushions and splashes of green from my plants!


----------



## Gary O' (Sep 15, 2022)

Do you love bright and vivid colors (for home)?​
No
I'm rather fond of toned down hues 

They're nap inducing


----------



## Paco Dennis (Sep 15, 2022)




----------



## Jules (Sep 15, 2022)

PamfromTx said:


> I want that painting.  lol


I spotted that too.  

Right now I’m watching a Netflix crime show set in Iceland.  In the background I’ve spotted some very bright art, likely done by one of the stars.


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 20, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 26, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 26, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 26, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 26, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Sep 26, 2022)

Bonnie said:


> It's probably the Italian in me,  but everything around me  is sharply modern,   and  in bright hues.


Wow Bonnie is that an Eames chair? I love it.


----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 17, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 17, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 17, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 17, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 17, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 17, 2022)




----------



## Lewkat (Oct 17, 2022)

I like English Country for my home, or modern eclectic.  Some bright and some subdued.


----------



## Jamala (Oct 17, 2022)

Our house in the UK is painted in Georgian colours - 
muted shades of white, olive, pale blue, grey and browns. 
With splashes of colour here and there,
Love it, timeless and inviting.


----------



## PamfromTx (Nov 14, 2022)

caroln said:


> No, I'm not a fan of vivid primary colors.  I like color but more muted.  However, I like that hanging macramae (?) piece.  I have something very similar but it's done with shells.


While on vacation in Oahu, some women were making those macrame plant hangers.  It had tons of seashells.  I bought one back for Mom and she loved it.


----------



## PamfromTx (Nov 14, 2022)

I'm quite aware that many don't like vivid colors; I think that if I were to have a second life.... my furnishings and decor would be very VIVID.  Now, it is rustic and subtle colored.


----------



## PamfromTx (Nov 14, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Nov 14, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Nov 14, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Nov 14, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Nov 14, 2022)




----------

